# Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)



## mauhdl (17. Juli 2015)

*Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Hallo kann mir wer sagen wie gut dieser pc ist bitte?   Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)

Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!), â‚¬ 899,- (8605 Kapfenberg) - willhaben.at


----------



## Dichlorvos (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Der PC ist so ziemlich alt für 900 Euro kannst du in PCGH Forum 1000mal besseren zusammenstellen. 
Netzteil - Schrott 
Gehäuse - 30Euro
CPU - zu alt
SSD- Fehlt

Edit: die Beschreibung ist Quark


----------



## mauhdl (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Ok danke


----------



## the_swiss (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Der Prozessor ist schon älter und basiert noch auf der Westmere-Architektur, also so alt wie die i7-xxx-Prozessoren der ersten Generation. Für Gaming sind Sechskerner immer noch sinnlos, die meisten Games skalieren eher mit dem Takt, da sie die sechs Kerne nicht auslasten. Die Radeon ist eine Dual-GPU-Karte, hat also zwei R9 290(X)-Chips, du hast also die üblichen CrossFire-Probleme. Das Netzteil ist wahrscheinlich das billigste mit 950 Watt nominal. RAM im Triple-Channel ist sinnlos, da ist Dual-Channel besser.

Edit: zu langsam...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Die Radeon ist eine Dual-GPU-Karte, hat also zwei R9 290(X)-Chips, du hast also die üblichen CrossFire-Probleme.



Sind 2 Tahiti Chips AKA HD7970.


----------



## mauhdl (17. Juli 2015)

Also was der da schreibt bei der Anzeige stimmt nicht

Wegen witcher 3 und so


----------



## the_swiss (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Von der Leistung nehmen sich HD 7990 und GTX 980 nichts, an eine 980 Ti kommt sie nicht ran. Im Vergleich zur 980: höherer Stromverbrauch -> mehr Abwärme -> lautere Lüftung -> lauterer PC
Hier noch ein Link: Gigabyte GTX 980 or Sapphiretech Radeon HD 7990 [Solved] - Gtx - Graphics Cards


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Für 900 Euro definitiv zu teuer. Außerdem ist die 7990 nicht wirklich gut. Klar von der Leistung her schon, allerdings ist sie dafür Laut, heiß, stromhungrig, hat Probleme mit Mikrorucklern und ist auf Crossfire Profile für aktuelle Spiele angewiesen um ihre Leistung auch nutzen zu können. Das Netzteil wird nicht näher klassifiziert und ist deswegen wahrscheinlich ein China-Böller. Wie schon erwähnt, besser hier im Forum einen neuen zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Laut den Foto ein Netzteil mit 950W. Hersteller kann ich nicht genau entziffern, "AIS-Tech" oder so - nie gehört.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Also der Preis ist zu hoch, die Teile kosten alle zusammen gut 700€ gebraucht.  Die Leistung ist aber nicht so hoch wie angepriesen. Nimm das Geld in die Hand und lass dir hier was geiles zusammenstellen,  dieser wird die Leistung bei weitem übertreffen. Ich glaube die CPU Generation ist aus 2009, die gpu aus 2011.


----------



## RaidRazer (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Laut den Foto ein Netzteil mit 950W. Hersteller kann ich nicht genau entziffern, "AIS-Tech" oder so - nie gehört.



Es handelt sich um ein MS-Tech Value Edition mit 950W  Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ms-tech-value-edition-950w-im-chromatest.html
Kurz gesagt Schrott!


----------



## ParaEXE (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir wer sagen wie gut dieser pc ist bitte?   Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)
> 
> Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!), â‚¬ 899,- (8605 Kapfenberg) - willhaben.at



Da hättest mit dem 
https://www.alternate.de/Alternate/GAMING-ALLROUND-W8-64-PC-System/html/product/1203378?tk=8&lk=8934

auf jeden fall mehr freude...


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*



ParaEXE schrieb:


> Da hättest mit dem
> https://www.alternate.de/Alternate/GAMING-ALLROUND-W8-64-PC-System/html/product/1203378?tk=8&lk=8934
> 
> auf jeden fall mehr freude...



Sollte auf jeden Fall deutlich leiser und kühler sein. Die Grafikkarte kommt zwar nicht ganz an die HD7990 heran, aber dafür gibt es auch keine Microruckler.
Im Selbstbau wäre aber sicher auch ne 390 bei deinem Budget drin.


----------



## ParaEXE (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Sollte auf jeden Fall deutlich leiser und kühler sein. Die Grafikkarte kommt zwar nicht ganz an die HD7990 heran, aber dafür gibt es auch keine Microruckler.
> Im Selbstbau wäre aber sicher auch ne 390 bei deinem Budget drin.



Und weniger Stromverbrauch xD


----------



## mauhdl (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*

Ok vielen Dank an euch.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Will teilen: Gaming PC i7 Sechskern 6x3,8GHz, 12GB RAM, Radeon HD 7990 (Schnäppchen!)*



ParaEXE schrieb:


> Und weniger Stromverbrauch xD


Das ist ja quasi die Ursache für Leiser und Kühler. Fällt aber beim Spielen nicht auf, sondern erst bei der nächsten Zählerablesung bzw. Stromrechnung.


----------

